

Is it really useless? Need your feedback. - devendramistri

Hi All,<p>(http://www.mistrics.com/)
I made a project that helps in documenting Academic projects and sharing them with teachers. It also provides facility to ask questions. Students needs to simply create projects, after that just create task and documents under it. Also inviting others into team and so on....<p>In Indian colleges this process is all manual right now. And I am trying to get this process online.<p>I am not getting any traction so far. Any clue what's wrong with that?
======
pizza
So here's what I thought when I got there:

1\. What does it do? Not immediately available from the landing page. I'd use
something like "Mistrics is a powerful/simple/fast ... that ..."

2\. The 3-word motto (pretty uninspired imo; I'd choose a phrase instead)
really doesn't need to take up that valuable space.

3\. Choose a main font; if you do feel you have to add another, justify your
reasoning to do so (for instance if it were a code editor, you could use a
monospace font for code samples, etc.)

4\. What are you trying to make me do when I first get on your website? Please
just let me find one central thing to look at, your value proposition, and
then guide my eyes to a call-to-action. Right now, I'm looking at the log in
forms, then the motto, then a very sparse description. Try having a simple
textual-pictorial representation of a use-case, such as a person having to
file through stacks of paper versus a person using mistrics, maybe some
screenshots, and then a nice big colorful sign-up button (with just one font
and text color!) right next to it.

5\. Find a way to fit the login forms from the login page into the nav-bar and
make that the main login-point. Of course, if the login fails, redirect to the
login view where you can provide more information.

6\. Some things are center-aligned, some are left-aligned. I'd choose to stick
with left-aligned, since that's how English-readers read.

tl;dr: make sure I know what it is, and guide me in doing what it is you want
me to do.

~~~
devendramistri
Thanks for your valuable comments.

I will for sure make those changes soon.

Also can you suggest me something on pitching point of view. Because nobody
understands the benefits of going online for documentation and reviewing
process of academic projects. They find printing documents and going to
teachers desk more easy then this. Where most of the time only one of the
student writes that doc, and other just stays behind.

------
mflindell
Im not sure how this could be easier than doing it manually. The interface is
kind of confusing and unnatural.

~~~
devendramistri
Thanks for your attention.

I also feel that the user experience is not at all good. Also the design is
not working out.

Do you have any suggestions on improving user experience.

Except all the biggest problem that I am facing is that nobody even
understands the concept of writing and sharing documents for academic projects
online, rather printing them out and giving hard copies to teachers.

